# Don't Add Water



## GuruJim1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey there,

You know the Iron Palm method of toughing your hands by hitting hot beans. Well, if your going to hit Hot coals, don't add water because the dust will mix with the water and you will get this, a hot hand. Someone should of told him this well known fact. Enjoy!!!:idunno:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 30, 2005)

Boy did he pull back quickly, people will try anything.
Terry


----------

